# Finally worked up some courage... ( Pics )



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 12, 2007)

Figured, why not? I finally accepted the fact that I'm fat, and probably going to stick that way.

So I whipped out the camera, and took some pics. I'm curious to see what you all think. 

View attachment DSCF0392.JPG


View attachment DSCF0381.JPG


View attachment DSCF0386.JPG


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohhhhh... _nice_. I bet you're great to cuddle with... :blush:


----------



## love dubh (Apr 12, 2007)

You're a chubby John Lennon. 'Tis cute.  How about a smile, lad?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 12, 2007)

Hehe cute!

*giggle* I have the same lip piercing.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 13, 2007)

Gabirela: Heh, thank you. You're too kind. 

One Shy Writer: Aww, thats sweet. I guess so.

Love Dubh: I've not heard that one before! I'm flattered! Heh, I'll try to smile if I take more pics. ^_^

MaryElizabeth: XD; Its not a piercing, the camera just did a funny flash thing...sorry. Thank you for the compliment though.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm such a sucker for long hair, too... I'm a fan.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 13, 2007)

Aww, thanks Shy. You're a sweetheart. ^_^

Uh, if I take more pictures, should I post them here, or in a new thread? Not sure what board etiqutte is on this one...


----------



## Nellie (Apr 13, 2007)

You're so cute! I love your long hair too.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 13, 2007)

*giggles* I feel silly. But either way, cute. <3


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 13, 2007)

Heh, thanks Nellie. I guess the hair is popular.

Don't feel too silly MaryElizabeth. It did look like a piercing! Sides, I'm sure its cute on you. 

Since I'm unsure, here's two more pics, profile ones. I'm kinda sticking my stomach out in the one. I wasn't sure whether to make a new thread or not, so I just kinda stuck with putting them here!

Oh, uh, what sort of stuff do you all like to see in pictures, anyway? 

View attachment DSCF0396.JPG


View attachment DSCF0397.JPG


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 14, 2007)

One thread's usually a good call, as far as etiquette is concerned. And I don't think any of us are particularly picky when it comes to what we like to see in pictures. Anything you feel like sharing, we'll probably enjoy viewing. Everyone's got different tastes and preferences.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats what I figured. If I'm going to be posting what is essintially the same kind of thing, I should keep it in one place. Thanks for answering though. ^^


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 14, 2007)

*nice cute chub to love there....welcome newboy *:smitten:


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, Angel.

I'm used to having to work around my chub to talk to women, usually having to utilize my sharp wit and silver-tongue.  (Probably closer to simply being endearingly befuddled...)

Nice to be able to show off what I thought was my weak-spot for once.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 14, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, your wit isn't lost on me. "Endearingly befuddled" is my favorite kind.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 15, 2007)

I meant to insinuate that I didn't really have Wit to begin with.  But I guess I remain befuddled.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, you're at the very least clever. And that's a worthy claim to fame.

Plus, you have pretty hair, and I want to snuggle with you. But hey, I can save some praise for later...


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 15, 2007)

You are going to give me one heck of a swelled head, Shy. 

Not that I'm complaining. I like all the praise...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 15, 2007)

Absolutely adorable...long hair, cute belly...Thank for sharing!


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww, thank you Blue Eyes.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

My, my, my......

I would LOVE to hug you!! A man MUST have what you have to catch my attention. Thanks for sending this gal's mind to steamy places.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 15, 2007)

What I have? _Steamy places?_

Oh my stars and garters...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

Fukurer-shogun said:


> What I have? _Steamy places?_
> 
> Oh my stars and garters...



No, no, Fukurer. I didn't mean* U* have steamy places. I meant that the places you take my mind are...uh...never mind! LOL!


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 15, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> No, no, Fukurer. I didn't mean* U* have steamy places. I meant that the places you take my mind are...uh...never mind! LOL!



Heh, I know, didn't mean for my qoute to make that seem unclear.. 

Regardless, you are much too kind. ^_~


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 24, 2007)

Love Dubh asked for a smile, so here you guys go. I still think I look like a goof when I do that! I'm a much better stoic, as is seen in this picture with my awesome Spider-Man shirt!

Oh, and a bit of chub to keep it all relevant.  

View attachment DSCF0409.JPG


View attachment spidey.jpg


View attachment DSCF0413.JPG


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think you look like a goof at all! In fact, it kind of made me squee a little. And HOW is your hair so gorgeous? Seriously. I'm jealous. Do you have any idea how much effort it would take for my hair to look that good?


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 24, 2007)

Uh, well, I lather and rinse...and every once and a while... I _repeat_ 

Honestly? I dunno, my hair has always been like this, I guess.


----------



## fishhat (Apr 26, 2007)

heh you look like someone i'd find at one of the goth clubs i like to go to when i'm not too busy

hehe you are pretty cute!


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (Apr 27, 2007)

Back in high school, I was on pretty good terms with the goth kids there, so I guess its not too unlikely.

Dancing is my mortal enemy though...


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (May 5, 2007)

I took this picture on a whim...

Why not, I said? 

View attachment smaller.jpg


----------



## Mercedes (May 7, 2007)

You're awesomely handsome!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (May 7, 2007)

Aww, you're too sweet!


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (May 20, 2007)

Does whatever a spider can! 

View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment Spidey1.jpg


----------

